# Luxor Maltese



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First time posting here.  Back in August, I just lost my little baby girl at age 8, we also lost another little girl at age 7. So to say we are leary parents, with broken hearts is an understatement.

I have done a great deal of researh and have found what seems to be a wonderful breeder - 
Judy Unger - Luxor Maltese.

Has anyone else purchased their little one from Judy.


What a wonderful wonderful Maltese home you have here and glad I found it.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!! I'm not familiar with that breeder. Where are you located?

I'm so sorry for your loss of your two Malts. I hope you can find a new puppy to help heal your heart....

:Welcome 3: :Sunny Smile: :Flowers 2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've seen Luxor shows, is AKC, and part of the AMA. 

Just not familiar with them. Certainly is worth looking in to.

I'm also very sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking, I know.

If Luxor doesn't work out, there are other reputable breeders, in your area.

Good for you for your research, and not dealing with a breeder YOU are not
comfortable with. Keep up that attitude. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1: .JUST WANTED TO SAY IM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 3 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644608


> Back in August, I just lost my little baby girl at age 8, we also lost another little girl at age 7. So to say we are leary parents, with broken hearts is an understatement.
> 
> I have done a great deal of researh and have found what seems to be a wonderful breeder -
> Judy Unger - Luxor Maltese.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. 

Welcome to SM. :Welcome 1: 

Congratulations on your search for a pup. Nothing helps the healing more, I believe. I can't wait to see pictures. 

I've met Judy a couple of times. She was very kind to me as a newbie to the show ring. She has some Chrisman in her lines.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never heard of her, but that means nothing, actually. I just want to say that I am so very sorry for the loss you've had. We lost a sweet Maltese at the age of 6. It was heartbreaking, so I know sort of how you must feel. Good luck finding a new pup! I hope it goes well. Don't forget that there are great breeders who will ship a pup to you, so you can go outside your area for a new puppy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM!! I am so deeply sorry for your loss. :grouphug: 

I am in NJ so when I was searching for a maltese I actually contacted Judy from Luxor. She was very sweet and helpful. However, she didnt' have any pups at the time. I ended getting Benny from Chrisman. Benny is such a wonderful lil guy!! But if you are interested in Luxor I definitley don't have anything negative to say about her....I think you would be happy with one of her dogs. Good luck in your search!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

All of you have touched my heart so much. THANK YOU. We know there is something so special about Maltese and of course those who love them.

Please know how much my heart is so grateful to all of you. My baby girl died suddenly. From diabetis. She was diagnosed on Wed. No one was concerned, not even the doctors. They said she would be fine and come back on Thursday and they would teach us about insulin and how to administer.

But the Mommy in me was so worried. On Thursday, Daddy made her some eggs, scambled, and about two hours later she vomitted, only a little, but it was enough for me and my husband. Back to the vet we go, and thankfully we got her normal vet. He said she had DKA diabetis which means there were ketones in her urine and they would just have to be flushed out and then the hospital will introudce insulin into her system.

I implored to the hospital PLEASE call me anytime, early, late, we will be up anyway. Meanwhile, my baby was wagging her tail and just charming all the vet techs and docs. We got a call at 7am on Friday, and the doctor said she passed away. I fell to the floor and was in such anguish. My husband 
grabbed the phone from me, and I told him I have to go and see her. Thank God we did. My little baby Kara, looked so peaceful, it helped our hearts. They said she was doing great up until 12:00 midnight, and the nurses changed shift, the nurse administered more insulin and baby girl just passed at 1:00 am.

Sorry, I hope I am not making you any of you sad by sharing this. But maybe someday it will help someone else.

We are going to see Judy on Sunday and are excited and nervous.

All of you have beautiful hearts and your babies are just breathtaking! Not sure if I did this right,
but here is a picuture of our baby girl, now resting in Rainbow Heaven.

Thank you all again for your kindness.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 4 2008, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645012


> All of you have touched my heart so much. THANK YOU. We know there is something so special about Maltese and of course those who love them.
> 
> Please know how much my heart is so grateful to all of you. My baby girl died suddenly. From diabetis. She was diagnosed on Wed. No one was concerned, not even the doctors. They said she would be fine and come back on Thursday and they would teach us about insulin and how to administer.
> 
> ...


What a tragic story. Kara died from ketoacidosis, right? My Lady has been a diabetic for seven years and had ketoacidosis once about a year after she was diagnosed. I nearly lost her.

You never fill the hole in your heart from the loss of a beloved pet, but thankfully there is always room for another.

Keep us posted on how the search is going!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 4 2008, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645012


> All of you have touched my heart so much. THANK YOU. We know there is something so special about Maltese and of course those who love them.
> 
> Please know how much my heart is so grateful to all of you. My baby girl died suddenly. From diabetis. She was diagnosed on Wed. No one was concerned, not even the doctors. They said she would be fine and come back on Thursday and they would teach us about insulin and how to administer.
> 
> ...


Your story gave me tears. I am so deeply sorry for what happened to your baby girl Kara. It is so hard losing our precious babies...nothing can prepare us for that. It is so hard for us to let them go, but Kara is definitley in peace at the Bridge w/all of babies that had to leave us behind. Kara is certainly watching over you. I wish you the best of luck on Sunday and just follow your heart. I just know that Kara would want to share the love you had for her with another baby maltese. She was absolutely beautiful. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 4 2008, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645049


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 4 2008, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645012





> All of you have touched my heart so much. THANK YOU. We know there is something so special about Maltese and of course those who love them.
> 
> Please know how much my heart is so grateful to all of you. My baby girl died suddenly. From diabetis. She was diagnosed on Wed. No one was concerned, not even the doctors. They said she would be fine and come back on Thursday and they would teach us about insulin and how to administer.
> 
> ...


What a tragic story. Kara died from ketoacidosis, right? My Lady has been a diabetic for seven years and had ketoacidosis once about a year after she was diagnosed. I nearly lost her.

You never fill the hole in your heart from the loss of a beloved pet, but thankfully there is always room for another.

Keep us posted on how the search is going!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I am so glad you baby lady is doing well. Yes, I guess you could say baby girl Kara passed from ketoacidosis. But honestly, she was so thriving with health when we hospitalized her, even the hospital thought she would only be there a couple of days. They said she was beside a one year old baby, and Kara looked like a picture of health next to the poor little baby. Thankfully, the baby next to Kara, went home and is fine. 

I promise to keep you up to date with how I make out with adopting my next little one. It is the first time in 18 years I have not been a Mommy.

But all of you have given me such strength. Kisses to your Lady.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Oct 4 2008, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645050


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 4 2008, 04:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645012





> All of you have touched my heart so much. THANK YOU. We know there is something so special about Maltese and of course those who love them.
> 
> Please know how much my heart is so grateful to all of you. My baby girl died suddenly. From diabetis. She was diagnosed on Wed. No one was concerned, not even the doctors. They said she would be fine and come back on Thursday and they would teach us about insulin and how to administer.
> 
> ...


Your story gave me tears. I am so deeply sorry for what happened to your baby girl Kara. It is so hard losing our precious babies...nothing can prepare us for that. It is so hard for us to let them go, but Kara is definitley in peace at the Bridge w/all of babies that had to leave us behind. Kara is certainly watching over you. I wish you the best of luck on Sunday and just follow your heart. I just know that Kara would want to share the love you had for her with another baby maltese. She was absolutely beautiful. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mom, THANK YOU. Hugs back to you. And thank you so much for your kind words. I am so excited and scared all at the same time. I do trust Judy from Luxor, I have done more research. Her babies won't be able to come home until December, but that gives me lost of time for "nesting".

She does have a little girl, and we are thinking of naming her Nina. 

Bless all of you again and your beautiful babies.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad you are getting another little girl~~It is so terribly hard to let one go and it hurts so bad. I am so sorry for your loss. This one will be extra special because of it. Thank you for sharing a very hurtful experience in your life. Please keep us informed and post pictures of your new little princess!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your babies. :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It makes it so much harder because it was unexpected. I've lost two previous little girls - my first Maltese was Little Miss Muffett. She never had any health problems. She had just turned 10 and one day, she threw up and it was black. I took her to the vet and she was gone within a week - it was either bone marrow cancer or leukemia. I was devastated. Three months later I got Zoie Jane. My poor little girl had health problems her whole life but she was such a happy little trooper. In 2006, the day before Mother's Day, I found out she had Cancer. She had just had her yearly checkup in January, which included bloodwork and x-rays. Everything looked normal except for slightly elevated liver enzymes. Within four months she had six tumors, so all I could do was keep her happy and comfortable. She lived until October 12, when I had to put her to sleep because her lungs were failing. I was beside myself with grief. She would have been 10 had she lived to January. At first I did not think I would ever get a dog again, but I soon realized my life would be too empty without one. That is when I found my little Ava Jane. No dog can ever replace another, but your heart has enough room to love each one for who she is and it does help you heal. I wish you all the best in your search for a new little one. You will find so much good information and support on this site too - these are the most wonderful people in the world.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry about the loss of your baby!! i can't imagine what a huge void that left you with. 

If waiting until december isn't something you're looking forward to, I have to point out this beautiful female puppy available from Divine Maltese.
http://divinemaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html

She is going to be one gorgeous maltese as an adult and is estimated to be around 5.5 lbs. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry :smcry: for your loss of baby Kara - I remember all too well the agony I felt when I lost my Eloise at 6-1/2. For almost three months I cried my heart out every single day. She had liver issues for a couple of years but she was totally
asymptomatic until the last six weeks, when she became anemic and steadily went downhill, until just before Christmas, when
there was nothing more they could do for her and I had to send her to the Bridge. I still miss her terribly. I got Bonbon quite
soon - probably too soon - because I was afraid my building would change its rules again. Gradually the pain lessened and
I was able to fully appreciate Bonbon, who's a very sweet little girl and seemed to understand that I was sad - she did her
best to cheer me up and definitely helped me heal. I think your timing, if you get little Nina in December, should be just
about perfect. It will give you time to grieve for Kara - although you will never forget her - and you'll be ready to love a new
little girl the way she deserves to be loved. All the best to you - :Good luck: and :grouphug:.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My Cloud was also diabetic. We had many scares with him and in the end it was complications from his diabetes that probably took him from us. :bysmilie: It was about nearly 4 years after he was diagnosed. We were lucky; he lived to 15 and a half. 

I know the pain you feel, but I do believe you will find that your new baby will help you heal. December sounds like a very nice time to take your baby home.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how tragic it is, especially when they are so young. :smcry: 
I wish you all the best in finding your new little girl and hope that her love and puppy kisses help to heal your hearts. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 4 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645240


> I am so sorry about the loss of your baby!! i can't imagine what a huge void that left you with.
> 
> If waiting until december isn't something you're looking forward to, I have to point out this beautiful female puppy available from Divine Maltese.
> http://divinemaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html
> ...


OMG! She is stunning! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 4 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645331


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 4 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645240





> I am so sorry about the loss of your baby!! i can't imagine what a huge void that left you with.
> 
> If waiting until december isn't something you're looking forward to, I have to point out this beautiful female puppy available from Divine Maltese.
> http://divinemaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html
> ...


OMG! She is stunning! :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Isn't she pretty? if I was looking for a pet maltese, I'd snatch her up in a second! Her daddy is the top maltese in the country, I believe.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my, she is lovely. If I could do so, I'd snap her right up!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss and I know how heartbreaking that is. I'm sure you'll find the perfect little girl. 
I love the name Nina! When we were finding a name for Tess I wanted Nina and my husband wanted Tess, he won 
Keep us posted on what you do and good luck!
Jane


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

All of you have to be the kindest most caring people and I am SO glad I found this site. I want to give you all a huge maltese hug .

The baby at Divine is beautiful, but I am in the South Jersey area, and to be quite honest, I don't believe in shipping little babies.

I would take my babies to the groomers and be on edge until I would get them back. I know I'm a bit much of a Mommy. 

Today is the day that I vist Judy at Luxor to visit with her and her babies. I'm excited but also scared, because all of their little faces remind me of Kara. But then, when they show their own unique personalities, they just capture that place in your heart reserved for another little baby.

If I could only find the words to thank all of you.

December is a little bit off, but I think it will give us time, to give Kara her just do, and get all the things necessary for little Nina. I bought most of the things already...hee hee. Plus I think I will need till December to learn how to post a picture. Honest I read the instructions over and over and over.....but I promise to get it down.

To all of you, heartfelt thanks. I just adore all of you.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 5 2008, 05:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645460


> All of you have to be the kindest most caring people and I am SO glad I found this site. I want to give you all a huge maltese hug .
> 
> The baby at Divine is beautiful, but I am in the South Jersey area, and to be quite honest, I don't believe in shipping little babies.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to hear how your visit goes!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, you must be in puppy heaven right now. :wub: Don't forget to report back to us! We want to know how it went! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 5 2008, 02:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645460


> All of you have to be the kindest most caring people and I am SO glad I found this site. I want to give you all a huge maltese hug .
> 
> The baby at Divine is beautiful, but I am in the South Jersey area, and to be quite honest, I don't believe in shipping little babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, I want to ask for all of your forgivness. Some of you shared your memories of your lost babies and I didn't even tell you how very sorry I was. Just know, I read every word and know
you all understand how it feels to have a precious one go. 

All of you are such incredibly special people...THANK YOU.

Okay, we had our visit. And I will not bad mouth anyone, everyone looks for certain things and everyone's expectations are different.

We knew going into the meeting that the cost of a little girl would be $2,800.00. To me they are priceless and to my husband, bless his soul, he thought the price was high, but was willing to adopt a baby girl from the place we went.

From the visit, I am heartsick as I expected to see things a little diferrently then I did. The one positive that I will say, is of the 6 older females, that she uses for breeding, were the most loving babies, and I just fell in love with each of them. We did not get to see any of the males, as they are kept "in the back".

As I said, I won't say anything negative, but my sweet little future Nina, won't be coming from this breeder.

There is another possiblilty of a breeder near me, and she is expecting any day. 

I just keep praying to God, that he sends the right baby to me. Believe me, my husband and I are not snobs, all we truly care about, is the health and temperment of the babies, and how the breeder keeps their home, and the other dogs that they own.

Thank you all so much for being there. And if anyone knows of a reputuable breeder near South Jersey, please let me know.


Again, thank you all so much for being there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry it didn't work out. 

You might want to consider having a puppy come by plane... there are some flight attendants who are off duty who will fly with puppies in the cabin. There are some great breeders out there that our members have been so pleased with. 

You will find your Malt puppy ... hang in there! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry the visit didn't go well, but aren't you glad that you were able to visit in person?

Do you have your heart set on a female? Josymir Maltese has a female puppy available. We have several members who have Josymir puppies.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry things didn't work out!

what exactly are your expectations? Hopefully we can help you find the perfect baby for you. Don't dismiss a breeder just because they live in another state - as mentioned, there are flight attendents who will transport a baby in the cabin to you for a very reasonable price. 

Again, i'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 5 2008, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645686


> I'm sorry things didn't work out!
> 
> what exactly are your expectations? Hopefully we can help you find the perfect baby for you. Don't dismiss a breeder just because they live in another state - as mentioned, there are flight attendents who will transport a baby in the cabin to you for a very reasonable price.
> 
> Again, i'm sorry things didn't work out.[/B]



Thank you again so much. I do see so many great reviews about Joysmir's babies. I will look into that.

My expectations were that the mommy dogs, were clean, did not have ear infections, and the 3 week old babies were not in the same vicinity or placed in the same wire bin as previous puppies going home today were just in. Additionally, I had hoped to see the males, just to get a complete view. We could hear them barking like crazy, which is understandable, but the boys are not allowed in the house, only once in a way, as they will spray all around. 

Our expectation is just a loving breeder, that truly loves the Maltese, and it shows in the dogs that they own.

Not sure if any of that makes sense.

I always was so against having a baby flown in==== I just thought it would be too tramatizing for them. But if any of you know outstanding breeders, that assure the safety of the baby, I would be willing to at least consider it.

Sorry guys, I am not trying to be difficult, just trying to make the best Mommy decision, just like all of you have 

Thank you so much again!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lots of great breeders ship their pups....i was hesitant with my first girl, Pixel, so i flew to pick her up. when it came to getting another from the same breeder i had no probs having her flown to me. they will not fly a pup in unsafe conditions. i picked my paxton up from delta and she was very clean and so was her crate. when u find ur girl u will know it...dont give up


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our SM members, Gatiger40, is a Delta stewardess. Both she and her husband transport puppies in the cabin. Several SM members have used her services and been very pleased.

If you have any interest in one of Josy's puppies, I'd call her right away. We had someone contact her just last week looking for a female and all she had was males. Josy told them she hadn't had many females born lately. I suspect since this girl is five months old she was probably holding her back as a show potential.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had my Soda Pop shipped from Tammy Simon (OK) to me in Wash, D.C. He did great and I would never hesitate to go back to Tammy for another dog. I believe she has pups available. http://www.tajonmaltese.com


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry that this breeder didn't work out for you. But keep looking and the best Malti for you will be coming your way.

My Buddy passed away last October and my spirit was so broken :crying 2: . With my family and friends encouragement I decided to start looking. When I went to meet one breeder at a dog show, I got a very cold feeling from her :OMG!:  . I trusted my gut instincts and didn't get one of her puppies. 
A friend I made at this show told me there was another breeder there who had puppies. It was kismet :Sunny Smile: as I ended up meeting the breeder of my wonderful Mateo! :cloud9: She is wonderful and has helped me so much!!! She is a SM member, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese. :aktion033: 

I truly believe in serendipity! :Happy_Dance: It will happen for you, I just know it! :biggrin: 

Will keep you in my thoughts and send you some positive puppy energy your way :Sunny Smile: :Good luck:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Oct 5 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645716


> So sorry that this breeder didn't work out for you. But keep looking and the best Malti for you will be coming your way.
> 
> My Buddy passed away last October and my spirit was so broken :crying 2: . With my family and friends encouragement I decided to start looking. When I went to meet one breeder at a dog show, I got a very cold feeling from her :OMG!:  . I trusted my gut instincts and didn't get one of her puppies.
> A friend I made at this show told me there was another breeder there who had puppies. It was kismet :Sunny Smile: as I ended up meeting the breeder of my wonderful Mateo! :cloud9: She is wonderful and has helped me so much!!! She is a SM member, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese. :aktion033:
> ...


Joanne, you are just TOO SWEET!! I'm really glad we met at that dog show! And I know Mateo is sure glad that we met up at that show, LOL! That's one spoiled little guy. :wub: 

To the OP, I'm so sorry that your expectations weren't met. I do know that I have a different perspective now that I am showing/breeding than I did when I got my first maltese, Lucy. Sometimes I feel like I'm playing musical chairs with xpens, so I can actually see the need to shuffle puppies around, LOL. I don't have a lot of dogs though, so it's not that bad for me. If you're not comfortable with a breeder, than definitely, look elsewhere. Just try to make sure you are buying from a good show breeder, esp if you are being asked to pay a premium puppy price, even if you only want a pet. A breeder who shows at least a few of the puppies they've produced is always good to look for. 

Again, good luck, and if you have any questions about a breeder, please feel free to PM me!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE


> My expectations were that the mommy dogs, were clean, did not have ear infections, and the 3 week old babies were not in the same vicinity or placed in the same wire bin as previous puppies going home today were just in. Additionally, I had hoped to see the males, just to get a complete view. We could hear them barking like crazy, which is understandable, but the boys are not allowed in the house, only once in a way, as they will spray all around.
> 
> Our expectation is just a loving breeder, that truly loves the Maltese, and it shows in the dogs that they own.
> 
> *Not sure if any of that makes sense.*[/B]


That makes perfect sense!! I'm so sorry that today did not go over so well. Don't worry, though! I'm confident that you *will* find the Malt of your dreams.

I, too, would consider having a puppy flown to me. I had my second puppy flown to me with an actual person (his wife is a stewardess), and my puppy came to me just fine. Having your puppy flown to you will also give you more options! I would look into Ta-Jon or Rhapsody; it looks like both have puppies available. Oh, and I think Jacob Maltese has an adorable female available, too. You can also contact breeders via email or phone to inquire about available puppies, as many breeders don't update their websites. 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Once again, THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH. You are all helping me to keep my sanity .

I do have one prosepective breeder, close by, that I did adore over the phone. She gave me all of her vet information, and just based on our conversations, she seems to be a very special lady.

I hope to be meeting her next week I do believe she is a member of AMA.

If that does not work out, then I will need all of you to hold my hands tightly , as I consider flying a little baby to me. I love the stewardess idea and the sounds like an incredible route to go.

All of this will be very new to my husband (flying a baby), so I will need all of you to pop him on the head to convince him .

All of you, keep hope alive in my heart.

And all of your babies are so precious.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 5 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645706


> I had my Soda Pop shipped from Tammy Simon (OK) to me in Wash, D.C. He did great and I would never hesitate to go back to Tammy for another dog. I believe she has pups available. http://www.tajonmaltese.com[/B]


My Dixie's daddy is Ch. Ta-Jon's Summer Splendor so I would trust that breeder. Dixie came from FL, TNT Maltese so I'm sure you wouldn't be interested in them, no matter how great I think they are. I know how you feel about flying a baby to you. I didn't want to for the same reasons you gave and was lucky enough to find a breeder I loved 4 hrs. away from us. Lots of people think nothing of it though. What ever is right for you. Good luck, AllHeart. I am sorry for your losses, poor little babies. It's too bad the first breeder didn't work out but I don't blame you. If you don't feel it is right then it isn't. You will know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure where you live, but have you checked the American Maltese Association Breeder Referral list?

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm

There are a lot of great smaller breeders that aren't on that list. Often the breeders on that list can refer you to them if they don't have a female available or the price isn't right.

Dog shows are also a great place to meet show breeders in your area. Here's a schedule by state:

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm

I know Nina is out there somewhere!


----------



## euphoriamaltese (Oct 7, 2008)

Rhapsody Maltese has a beautiful girl available right now. She is a half sister to her special SMARTY and looks very much like him. She has a very happy outgoing personality.

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/janiexsailorgirl.html
Her mother, Janie, was the top producing Dam for 2007.


Jessica Anderson
Euphoria Maltese
[email protected]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Euphoriamaltese @ Oct 6 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646626


> Rhapsody Maltese has a beautiful girl available right now. She is a half sister to her special SMARTY and looks very much like him. She has a very happy outgoing personality.
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/janiexsailorgirl.html
> Her mother, Janie, was the top producing Dam for 2007.
> ...


Hi Jessica! Soo glad to see you posting here! 

And OMG can that girl be any cuter????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Euphoriamaltese @ Oct 7 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646626


> Rhapsody Maltese has a beautiful girl available right now. She is a half sister to her special SMARTY and looks very much like him. She has a very happy outgoing personality.
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/janiexsailorgirl.html
> Her mother, Janie, was the top producing Dam for 2007.
> ...


She is just beautiful!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

Have you tried Castleford Maltese? Claudia is on the AMA list.

http://www.castlefordmaltese.com/index.htm


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

Yup, I look at that Rhapsody girl everyday. She is a doll. I am at my Maltese limit in my house right now. Whoever gets her is very lucky. I have two Rhapsody dogs. Also did anyone notice that her mom is up for adoption next year?


----------



## euphoriamaltese (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Oct 7 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646708


> Yup, I look at that Rhapsody girl everyday. She is a doll. I am at my Maltese limit in my house right now. Whoever gets her is very lucky. I have two Rhapsody dogs. Also did anyone notice that her mom is up for adoption next year?[/B]


Janie is probably one of my favorite girls of Tonia's. She is so snuggly and sweet, and she smiles at you when you talk to her. She is a true lap dog. When the girls are outside I go sit out with them and she is the first to curl up in my lap. She is bred with her last litter right now and when the puppies are weined she will be placed. I will have to leave the day she finds her new home because I just love her, and I wont want to see her go.

Jessica
Euphoria Maltese


----------



## euphoriamaltese (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 6 2008, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646627


> QUOTE (Euphoriamaltese @ Oct 6 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646626





> Rhapsody Maltese has a beautiful girl available right now. She is a half sister to her special SMARTY and looks very much like him. She has a very happy outgoing personality.
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/janiexsailorgirl.html
> Her mother, Janie, was the top producing Dam for 2007.
> ...


Hi Jessica! Soo glad to see you posting here! 

And OMG can that girl be any cuter????
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was great seeing you at the National. It was great this year. Tonia always has great things to say about this forum but I have never had the time to sigh on. I am on puppy watch this week so I have a lot of time at home...... waiting ...... watching....... I am going nuts, sitting still and I am very excited about these puppies. Tonia is at the shows by her self and going just as crazy....LOL.

Jessica
Euphoria Maltese


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Euphoriamaltese @ Oct 7 2008, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647263


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 6 2008, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646627





> QUOTE (Euphoriamaltese @ Oct 6 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646626





> Rhapsody Maltese has a beautiful girl available right now. She is a half sister to her special SMARTY and looks very much like him. She has a very happy outgoing personality.
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/janiexsailorgirl.html
> Her mother, Janie, was the top producing Dam for 2007.
> ...


Hi Jessica! Soo glad to see you posting here! 

And OMG can that girl be any cuter????
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was great seeing you at the National. It was great this year. Tonia always has great things to say about this forum but I have never had the time to sigh on. I am on puppy watch this week so I have a lot of time at home...... waiting ...... watching....... I am going nuts, sitting still and I am very excited about these puppies. Tonia is at the shows by her self and going just as crazy....LOL.

Jessica
Euphoria Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I was on puppy watch last week, know how that goes. I lost two of them at the ER vet which was heartbreaking but I have a cute little girl that survived, so I am thankful for that. I don't like whelping, it scares the bejeeses out of me. 

How many litters do you have due? I envy you and I don't envy you at the same time, LOL!


----------

